# GS " Sighting in  "



## Samoset (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## alligood729 (Nov 12, 2015)

Check out the PSE Stinger X, $449 for the ready to shoot package, with arrows and a decent release, you will be in the $550 range.


----------



## JJhunts (Nov 13, 2015)

Our stories are similar. NONE of my family hunted and I always wanted to. Bought a bow, walmart climbing stand and committed to it. I have a 330. fred bear bow I bought 13 years ago. still shoots perfect. I've upgraded components over the years. I would say you do not have to spend a ton of money for a good bow, but 330.00 is big bucks to me. 

So quiet, the only deer I ever missed, hung around after the shot!

Not sure what fancy bow do differently(other than cost more) but I am sure I don't need one.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Samoset (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Samoset (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Samoset (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2015)

You can do it!  

I came from a family where no one hunted. Married into a family that hunts somewhat...and I've been able to take it a bit further. Started on this website when I was wanting to get into bow hunting as well back in 2008. 

Lots of knowledgable folks in here that are willing to share their experiences and wisdom. 

Good luck!


----------



## Samoset (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Samoset (Dec 17, 2015)

*Decisions !*


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 18, 2015)

I hate to see someone get bogged down in the frustrations of trying to get the family started in archery on a budget. Not trying to sway you one way or the other from modern compound archery traditional archery but don't look past traditional archery. Slide over to the Traditional Archery forum, read some of the post and ask some questions, show up at one of the shoots. Most first timers get to shoot free that's where it's at  some samick sage Christmas packages for les than $250. Shoot over to the dark side, heck man some folks over there will show u how to make your own bow, best group of folks in the world IMO. $500 will get you and wife a bow!


----------



## Samoset (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 27, 2015)

Most bow shops are like any other specialty shop (guns,  bikes etc).  Snooty folks who know more than you who want you to feel inferior.  Shame.  There are exceptions though. .


----------



## Samoset (Jan 22, 2016)

*Update "backyard fun"*


----------



## NugeForPres (Jan 22, 2016)

I began with a third hand PSE and some aluminum arrows that I bought from a friend at work.  I read this forum and as many books and internet articles that I could find.  I went to my local bow shop and got some advice on arrows, and had the strings and cables replaced.  Bought some new arrows, a bag target, and off I went.  I was 26, and that was 10 years ago.  I have learned so much through trial and error, and I wouldn't go back and change a thing.  Now I am finally starting to work on and tune my own equipment.  You'll have a blast-its an addiction!  You will find many fine people here who are glad to help you.  Good luck!


----------



## Samoset (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## uturn (Jan 23, 2016)

Save those pictures !


----------



## Samoset (Jan 23, 2016)

* I here yah !*


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jan 23, 2016)

You can find a great deal on a used bow this time of year.  Watch Craigslist and other Zale pages on facebook.


----------



## Samoset (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Jan 27, 2016)

*? Douglas County Hunting Association ?*


----------



## Samoset (Feb 6, 2016)

*West Point hunting?*


----------



## Samoset (Feb 29, 2016)

*West Point !*


----------



## Spanky1 (Mar 1, 2016)

If your are still looking for a bow shoot me an P.M. I may be able to help.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Mar 10, 2016)

*One step at a time.*


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 11, 2016)

I am from VB myself and just moved here a little less than two years ago.  I have a rig I have about $1600 invested in.  I can put you in for your range. PM me as I have went over to total traditional about three years ago.  I have been bowhunting for over 27 years and have been very successful.  I can help you out if you'd like.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 11, 2016)

My bad...just noticed you already made a purchase.  I am still available if you need any help.  Shoot straight.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 11, 2016)

Rock on dude. Welcome to the addiction. I've been following your thread. While I am no where near as accomplished a hunter as many on this sight, I'd welcome any conversation or question you may have. Feel free to PM me for contact info.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 12, 2016)

*Play time.*


----------



## countryboy27012 (Mar 12, 2016)

That's some good looking groups bud! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bflo (Mar 12, 2016)

Any luck on finding a bow? I would suggest Treetop in Carrollton. I had the same response when looking at the other shop. He was extremely helpful and will be back for future purchases.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 13, 2016)

*Support Gear ?*


----------



## The Fever (Mar 13, 2016)

Summit viper SS is what I have. I absolutely love it. People around here have made some awesome mods too! I'll find some photos of mine


----------



## The Fever (Mar 14, 2016)

Samoset said:


> Well I have a few months to become proficient with my weapon and get every thing dialed in. "Practice Practice Practice"
> 
> Meanwhile I've started to start looking at the items I currently have and do not have and where I think I will go next with my "budget"
> 
> ...



I currently use the simple basic black Simmons. 99.99 at Dicks. I use it all year long. It does not have all of the angle adjustment features but it works just fine. I may get a more expensive one next time but I doubt it.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 18, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=813988

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=848819

Here are two video's I did and they're posted in the DIY section.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Mar 21, 2016)

*A little thirty-forty yard fun.*


----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2016)

Keep at it bud. I've been out shooting my bow just about every evening. I've enjoyed your updates and your enjoyment of archery. There's nothing like it!


----------



## Samoset (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## bukhuntr (Mar 21, 2016)

Thats a great climber.  Had mine for almost 20 years.  One word of advice, always use a good fall harness as soon as you put your feet in the stand.  Would hate for those boys to lose their Dad to a fall.  Good luck this fall!


----------



## Samoset (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2016)

Samoset said:


> Another gentleman I know hooked me up with this cool old climber.
> 
> She needs a little love but I'm super stoked and appreciative of this thing.
> 
> ...



The hunting community is the greatest.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 31, 2016)

*Small game head fun*


----------



## The Fever (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoset said:


> ^shooting tennis balls in the yard with small game heads sounds like fun until it gets expensive ^



Get yourself a fletching jig! I have a Blitzenberger (sp) but it could be overkill for you right now. There are many options in the 30-60 dollar range. Add glue $3, and fletchings $3-8 and there ya go!


I am waiting for photos of you dialed out to 50 & 60...


----------



## Samoset (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## deast1988 (Apr 6, 2016)

My 3 pins are 15,25,35. And where I Hunt 35 is a long shot. But it's all personal. Looking good solid progress


----------



## Samoset (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## benellisbe (Apr 7, 2016)

OP -> PM Sent.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2016)

Did you decide where you're going to hunt?


----------



## Samoset (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Apr 9, 2016)

*Eating carbon*


----------



## The Fever (Apr 9, 2016)

Samoset said:


> Not saying she's compleatly dialed in but she's starting to eat carbon at 40yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atta Boy. Keep it up. Your groups indicate you are consistent in what your doing, just not doing the same thing every time.


----------



## The Fever (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm thinking anchor point.


----------



## Samoset (Apr 10, 2016)

*Erg.*


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice shooting

But those robin hoods tend to get expensive lol


----------



## The Fever (Apr 11, 2016)

Samoset said:


> Guess I'm going down to one arrow per spot on the target



Bout to get 'spensive!!!


----------



## Samoset (Apr 11, 2016)

*To true.*


----------



## riskyb (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol.... You is hooked bad I still have my robin hoods on pegs on the wall always heard bad luck to separate them welcome to bowhunting


----------



## The Fever (Apr 13, 2016)

riskyb said:


> Lol.... You is hooked bad I still have my robin hoods on pegs on the wall always heard bad luck to separate them welcome to bowhunting



Yeah he is. I can't wait to see his kill photos! He is going to hit a whole new level of committed lol


----------



## The Fever (Apr 13, 2016)

Samoset said:


> Yeah I learned that lesson real quick. Also learned shooting at squirrels in the yard is fun to until you start busting inserts and loosing arrows and small game heads.
> 
> This stuff is just two much fun.
> 
> I need to get me another half dozen arrows though.



The way you're stacking them up, order a dozen sir!


----------



## Samoset (Apr 16, 2016)

*First Blood*


----------



## Samoset (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess I'll join the fun too???


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Samoset (Apr 23, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Go heavy or go Crazy!



^One of the coolest things I've learned here ^ Thanks a lot gentleman. 

I'm going to spend the next few months fishing, cutting grass and figuring out how to add probably another hundred grains to my arrow . 

And a lot less time looking  at this phone . 

Thank you all


----------

